# Squeaking



## lindseyjordan10 (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of their baby sulcata making squeaking noises?Sometimes I hear mine making squeaking noises and don't know what it is


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2013)

Is everything normal with him? Activity, eating, etc? No running nose and eyes look fine? Some torts do squeak if all else is fine and temps and humidity is where is
It is suppose to be, then just keep a closer eye on him to make sure it is just a squeak.


----------



## lindseyjordan10 (Aug 8, 2013)

Everything is fine with him. He is very active and eats a ton


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry then. But if anything does change, let us know.


----------



## lindseyjordan10 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## Baoh (Aug 8, 2013)

Singularly or repetitively squeaking? I notice singular squeaks every once in a while. Not sure if it is mandible action and some sort of strident beak effect or something else. Has never seemed to mean anything. If there is a squirty/wet squeak during quick withdrawal into the shell, that can be an RI sign, but there are additional symptoms when that is the case.


----------



## sibi (Aug 8, 2013)

I would pay close attention to what's going on. Torts don't make squeaky sounds because they like the sound of their voice. Usually there's something going on. Torts are very careful not to show sickness or some weakness because predators can pick that up. So, your tort may appear fine and normal even if he's sick. Having said that, I would check WHEN he makes the sound. If he's urinating, it could be a bladder stone. If it's when he's defecating, he could be constipated or have a blockage. Get to know the noises your tort makes. But, usually, a squeaking sound is one of pain.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 9, 2013)

sibi said:


> I would pay close attention to what's going on. Torts don't make squeaky sounds because they like the sound of their voice. Usually there's something going on. Torts are very careful not to show sickness or some weakness because predators can pick that up. So, your tort may appear fine and normal even if he's sick. Having said that, I would check WHEN he makes the sound. If he's urinating, it could be a bladder stone. If it's when he's defecating, he could be constipated or have a blockage. Get to know the noises your tort makes. But, usually, a squeaking sound is one of pain.



I agree to pay attention, but if it is infrequent, it may not be pain or ill health and I definitely would not consider squeaking to usually be a sign of pain. I notice more mini sharp hisses, which are different from the squeaks, during painful events. I have not nailed it all down yet, but I notice them more during eating or if an animal is moving its jaw around at little, which is why I think they might be due to strident beak surface contact. Easier for me to notice if I have a large group of something like 20+ babies all eating leafy stuff like turnip greens at once in a quiet room.


Lindsey, post a pic of your enclosure when you have a spare moment. Squeaking can sometimes also be associated with dust, drafts, and an environment that might be a bit too dry, so that could be something to address if everything else is fine. A photo would help.


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 9, 2013)

My russian makes a "squeaking" noise. But it's always right after eating (if it does occur).
I also forgot to add that it's when she is biting. And you can tell it's from her mouth. 

Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## sibi (Aug 9, 2013)

Regardless of the reasons why a tort would squeak, whether it's because of pain or bites from the mouth, the point is there is/are reason(s) why the noise is made. It would be prudent to pay close attention because IF he's in pain and it's simply dismissed as "normal," the guilt you suffer may be tremendous and the price you pay may be too high. So many members here had paid the ultimate price because they listened to others that told them it's nothing to be concerned about. If it were tort, I would rather overreact than to ignore signs.



Baoh said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > I would pay close attention to what's going on. Torts don't make squeaky sounds because they like the sound of their voice. Usually there's something going on. Torts are very careful not to show sickness or some weakness because predators can pick that up. So, your tort may appear fine and normal even if he's sick. Having said that, I would check WHEN he makes the sound. If he's urinating, it could be a bladder stone. If it's when he's defecating, he could be constipated or have a blockage. Get to know the noises your tort makes. But, usually, a squeaking sound is one of pain.
> ...


----------



## Baoh (Aug 9, 2013)

No one so far is making a case here to not pay attention. I think we are all in agreement that one should keep an eye on things.

However, I dispute the claim that a squeak in a tortoise is usually a sound of pain. I would also rather react appropriately to a given situation than overreact.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 10, 2013)

Just to see if I could induce it, I just fed the following babies, juveniles, and one subadult:

Subadult-
1 hypo cherryhead

Juveniles-
1 pardalis x carbonaria hybrid
1 ivory sulcata
1 het hypo RFxCH cross

Babies-
2 ivory sulcatas
1 albino sulcata
2 67% het for albino sulcatas
9 100% het for albino sulcatas
1 Sri Lankan elegans
1 Bolivian giant carbonaria

I fed and watered them. The foods provided consisted of two bunches of turnip greens, two large heads of Romaine, and dishes of Mazuri. Each type of food was placed in its own portion of the cages.

Got a few squeaks from the baby sulcatas. Got more squeaks and some clucks from the two hypo gene animals. It timed with the movement of the jaw. There were also some tiny sharp clicks (like if you pull two fingernail tips against each other until they make a light snapping sound) which depended on how the jaw was moved among the babies. Food type seemed irrelevant.

In my case, no big deal. For other animals, I would observe to make sure this is all it is and, if so, become accustomed and relax.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 10, 2013)

I currently have 8 redfoot hatchlings / young ones....one of my hatchlings also squeaks occasionally, and like Baoh, it happens around food. 

I've been keeping a close eye on her, as she's the only one that seems to do this, but we have no other signs of anything wrong (normal poo, eating well, active, clear eyes & nose). 

Hopefully this is just a quirk in some of them.


----------



## lindseyjordan10 (Aug 10, 2013)

I've only seen him do it around food. He's perfectly healthy and he eats a lot.


----------



## Wewt (Aug 10, 2013)

Sometimes my tortoise will, like... grind his beak. Kind of like a person grinding their teeth. It makes a strange sound, and if it is a little hatchling perhaps it sounds like a squeak? Or have you seen your tortoise grinding and it is completely different?


----------



## lindseyjordan10 (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't heard him do it in a while. The squeaking thing isn't consistent. I've heard him do it maybe once or twice since ive had him. He does it when he rubs his face


----------

